# Horse people! UPDATE with pics :)



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

This is kinda long, please stick with me 

Well I was horse crazy as a little girl but never did get a pony or learn to ride. For the last 8 years I have had some experience working with them, handling them, feeding and breeding, but never riding. But, the last six months I have learned how to ride and now I'm addicted! 

Sooooooooo to make a long story short I would really like a horse of my own. And I'd like some tips as to what I should do when looking at a horse to buy, because I found a local one that sounds pretty good, and I'd like to go have a look tomorrow afternoon. 

The horse (pony actually) I am going to look at is a 25 year old gelding. He is 13.2 hands, a paint, not sure what breed. He comes with all the gear, saddles, bridles, rugs, jumps, grooming gear, the lot, which is a HUGE plus for me. The lady said he was fantastic for her kids and their friends to ride but now they have 'gone in another direction' so I guess the kids have lost interest. 

I know being a novice I need an old, experienced, bomb proof horse. But is 25 too old? And I dont want a plodder, although I'm most likely just going to be riding him gently on a trail ride 2 - 3 times a week, I still want one that can get up and go, if you know what I mean. That is happy to trot and even canter a little without me having to push and push and push. Get my drift?

I learned to ride on a 14.2 horse, but I'm only 4'9" and I'm thinking 13.2 is an ok size for me. I also have 6 nephews who would love to learn how to ride so I'm thinking this will be a good size for them as well - their mother had a 16 hh horse for a while and he was just too big for them to control on their own - fine on a lead line but that was all. I'm thinking with this 13.2 pony they will be able to learn to ride properly. 

I really need a horse who I dont need to ride every day to keep him behaving - although I fully intend to try and ride at the very least twice a week, and ideally every day or every second day, I am also a full time student who is also working, who has a goat and sheep stud and also spends a lot of time looking after her six nephews soooooooo there may be some times when I dont get to get on him. I need the type of horse who can be ridden infrequently and still behave. 

I also DONT want a hungry horse; I've had to feed hungry horses before and it is just a nightmare on a student's budget. Dont get me wrong, I can afford to have a horse, I wouldnt be looking for one if I cant afford it, but I want a pony who can live on hay and in the paddock, not having to mix up a heap of hard feed. 

So, if you guys could give me some advice on what I need to do/look at/ask when I go to see him? And whether you think this pony will fit my situation. 

Thanks heaps!!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Horse people! I need your help please!*

can you tell me what breed ? and is he from a stud,,, or just anyone
do you have photos ? or advertisement link
i don't know about the age...?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Horse people! I need your help please!*

shirelle, he's just from a local lady, I think he's their only pony ... dont know much about him yet, I just saw the ad on the notice board in town, which said "For sale. 13.2 hh pony, all purpose and stock saddle, jumps, grooming box, rug and lots more bits and pieces" and the only further info I have is that it is a 25 yr old gelding, a pinto, forgot to ask breed, apparently has been used for their kids and kids friends for pony rides in the past and good for beginners.

I have reservations about the age, whether he is going to keep up with me.

Will post a pic when I have been to see him.


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Horse people! I need your help please!*

LOL if you dont; want a hungry horse then don;t bother. They are all hungry and they eat a lot.

How are you going to pay for him - if he going to be pastured or on a dry lot where you have to feed him hay all year around. Will he be with other horses>

He's older - does he have any arthritus - need suppliments - any riding restrictions. Can he WTC or just WT?

Size wise - he should be fine for you - no worries there.

Will they send him on trial?

Age wise - hmmmm = depends on the breed - but many ponies live way longer than full size horses - so he might have years left in him - but he might now - depends on how he has been keept.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Horse people! I need your help please!*

Hi, we have a pony (POA) that is 21 and he still is sound and active so if he's been well cared for the age should be a good fit, except for falling in love and loosing him to old age sooner than you want. If you look at it as giving him a good home for the rest of his life and as a great horse for you and your nephews to master riding on it could be great.

But every horse and pony are different and it is SUPER important to ride him yourself and see how easy he will trot and canter for you. Also would be ideal to have a more experienced rider that understands what YOU need, to ride him as well.

Also recognize that he will likely require a good feed to get enough calories at some point, if not now. Ask his current owner what and how much she feeds him.

My pony is fed one scoop a day along with hay and maintains his weight very well.

Good luck - once the horse bug bites, there is no cure! LOL

Denise


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Horse people! I need your help please!*

age - he should be fine for all that you want him to do.

Can an experienced horse friend go with you and ride him to? be sure to ride him and go through is paces.

Food -- what is he currently on? my friend's pony's get like 1lb of food or a half a scoop of food in the winter but even less in teh summer. My horse who is just shy of being a pony gets a small amount of grain and just gets hay but this is rare as most do need a grain to keep their weight up when being ridden.

Is this pony currently on pasture? will you have him on pasture or dry lot? if he isnt use to pasture and you plan on pasturing him introduce it slowly. If he is use to pasture and you will be drylotting him, he will need more hay then they say they are giving him to compensate for the lack of fresh grass.

Another thing is ask if you can do a trial run for like a month. See if he fits into your situation. Maybe he is great at the one place but once you move him he freaks out. It has happened with a horse I have known and the new owners gave him back because they couldnt deal with his new personality.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Horse people! I need your help please!*

No the age is not bad, but you will be looking at more medical care not far down the road. I agree find out what he is eating. Find out when his teeth were last floated. What are his teeth like. That is the problem you will or Might have.

My guy Kahlua we got had his teeth floated the best they could and he had to eat mush the rest of his life becasue he could not chew the hay.

It got very expensive.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Horse people! I need your help please!*

I agree with the others

We have a 25 year old arabian here- who would LOVE to go all day long, but she just cant anymore- she was being ridden 2/3 times per week last summer just a little w/t and some cantering and she had a very hard time maintaining her weight.
So we officially retired her to just a plunker- once in awhile she will plunk around the ring w/t maybe go on a trail or two, and she is looking better than ever.
She is very healthy and sound still- but she is getting about 6 lbs of senior feed a day and as the others stated vet bills/supplements/medical care are probably not in the distant future for her as she ages/as any horse ages, those things become the norm.

So as far as a get up and go- it depends on the pony- I wouldnt say everyday get up and go- but once or twice a week? A hardy pony is probably fine for the job.

See if you can get the horse vetted before you purchase- its not expensive $200? or so and this will tell you all about the horses general well-being/health/and soundness


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Horse people! I need your help please!*

I would definitely have the pony vetted before purchasing.

I used to work a horse that was 39 years old... I rode her bareback out on trails until she was 46... then she was retired. She kept stumbling and she ended up falling over one day on my leg.... I have arthritis on my right knee pretty bad from that injury! She lived to be 51!!!!! She was always in great shape but she was very well cared for and super spoiled. 

So....age will depend on the specific horse.... and the care it has received throughout it's lifetime.

Also... check structure... is this horse breaking down? Really sway backed? How are the legs? Hooves? Make sure to clean out hooves, tack up and ride the horse yourself. An experienced horse person to go with you would be ideal... they would catch any potential issues that you might miss.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Horse people! I need your help please!*

I also agree .... :wink:

He is older and may need special care.... feeding... teeth floating... hooves trimmed ....Worming and vaccinations must be given to keep the animal healthy..

Make sure that when you go purchase a horse/pony to have a knowledgeable person/vet... to be able to feel ...for shin splints or any weakness in hooves.. or past problems with foundering... colic ect...

Ask the past history of injuries..... illnesses....

If you watch the animal eat...does it spit out clumps of hay...if so ..it may have teeth issues...

Horses/ ponies in general ...eat a lot.... they are called hay burners here...LOL 
and burn your money pockets....

Keep in mind...that vet bills may arise ..... horses are very accident prone.. :wink:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Horse people! I need your help please!*

thanks for the opinions guys

I guess the term 'hungry horse' is somewhat location specific - we call tbs and the like hungry horses - the type that need alfalfa hay, and a bucket full of grain every day. I've been fortunate to have to maintain and care for a range of horses and ponies, some of which were hungry horses, some which maintained themselves very well on just pasture and oaten hay. The latter is what I want. And yes, I have maintained some old horses 30+ on hay and pasture so I know they are out there!

He will be pastured with hay, grain of course if he needs it. Please dont misunderstand me I know the expenses that come along with a horse, I have cared for them for years, its just the riding part that is new to me. I wouldnt be going to look at a horse if I couldnt afford it. I have sat down and thought about this sensibly and prepared myself; I am ready.

As for the teeth, yes I will be having those looked at closely, and of course he will be vet checked if I like him. Feet are not a huge deal for me as I can trim them myself.

Yes, I will be asking for a trial period if I like him, and yes an experienced horsey friend will check him out as well, if I like him.


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Horse people! I need your help please!*

I haven't read through all the replys but just wanted to say....I have a 13.2 hhd Paso and I am 5'3. She is great for me. Nothing wrong with small. As for age...if he is healthy you could still get a few good years out of him. Ponies are VERY easy keepers. In fact keep a little on the thin side is always better....they tend to founder VERY easily. As for Bombproof...age helps but that is something you will have to determine when you go out there to ride him. Be weary of folks who drug their horses for a sale. If you need any thing you can contact me and I would be glad to help you.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Horse people! I need your help please!*

thanks KGW


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Horse people! I need your help please!*

you have it thought through and advice given so I cant wait till you tell us how the visit went


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Horse people! I need your help please!*

Keren, if he is sound and in good health, he might work out for you perfectly. My Oreo is 13.2 and I ride her -- and I'm 5'6"! Of course, she is a rather stout pony! I say if he checks out healthwise and the price is good -- GO FOR IT!

Happy trails!


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Horse people! I need your help please!*

GOOD LUCK!!!! I can't wait to hear about him!


----------

